

First Stanford code poetry slam reveals the literary side of computer code - bra-ket
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2013/december/code-poetry-slam-122013.html

======
Mithaldu
Stanford, while i applaud the effort, you're not revealing anything. Code
poetry has existed LONG before anyone in your halls had the idea for such an
event. Here's an example from 1990:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Perl](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Perl)

Have some humility.

